# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Nje problem me fotografin ???

## Elonesaa

*
    Nuk kam shkruar ndonjeher te ky kendi i forumit por desha te shkruja sot per 2 gjera :

    E para : Kam problem me postimin e fotove ne tema te ndryshme, ose dalin foto ne miniatur, shume te vogla, nuk del foto tamam.....si ta rregulloj, madje edhe kur dua te nderroj foton e profilit nuk po mundem po me thot se foto ka dimensione te mdha kur realisht nuk i ka .....Help

    E dyta : nuk e di kush udheheq me kendet e ndryshem te forumit, por psh. te "Grupmoshat e komunitetit", ka shume tema te njejta, dhe nuk largohen apo nuk bashkohen lihen ashtu, thuajse nuk i kontrollon askush, enderkaq nga ana tjeter ne pjes tjera te forumit na "rrin shume gati", menjehere na i fshijn temat, na terhqein verjetjen apo e dhe na i ndrrojn vendet e temave.......Ndoshta gaboj por thjesht e shpreha si nje sugjerim

    Me shume respekte e pa keqkuptime pershendes gjith stafin tuaj, dhe pres nje ndihm ne lidhje me foton ..... 
*

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

me copy e paske mar nga tema e pare  :perqeshje:

----------

